# Học tiếng anh giao tiếp online được k các chị?



## duonghoang12 (25 Tháng năm 2021)

E hoàn toàn mất gốc tiếng Anh, giờ muốn học tiếng Anh giao tiếp để đáp ứng được công việc. Mà dịch covid lại bùng phát e thấy các trung tâm tiếng Anh đóng cửa hết. Thấy chuyển sang mở các lớp học online. E thì đã mất gốc tiếng Anh rồi, theo các chị thì học tiếng anh giao tiếp học online thì được không các chị? Nếu được để e đăng kí 1 khóa luôn, còn không thì e đành đợi hết dịch rồi học đăng kí học vậy.


----------



## diemmy (26 Tháng năm 2021)

Bây giờ mất gốc tiếng Anh thì vẫn có thể học lại được mà. Chị bạn e mất gốc tiếng Anh, sau cũng để đáp ứng công việc, vừa học vừa làm nên cũng học trực tuyến. Giờ tiếng Anh như gió.


----------



## anhtuyet (26 Tháng năm 2021)

Nếu cần thiết thì học online được mà chị với lại chị vừa học vừa làm thì lựa chọn học online vừa tiết kiệm được thời gian đi lại mà mình cũng chủ động sắp xếp được thời gian để học. Tiếng Anh học online hiệu quả mà, e khẳng định với chị đấy. Vì đứa e gái e luyện thi ielts ở Anh ngữ Enta, cũng luyện thi online mà chứng chỉ 7.5 đó chị. Pro nhỉ?    E cái khoản tiếng Anh này cũng gà mờ lắm! Sau nhất quyết e sẽ cho con học tiếng Anh từ sớm.


----------



## duonghoang12 (26 Tháng năm 2021)

anhtuyet đã viết:


> Nếu cần thiết thì học online được mà chị với lại chị vừa học vừa làm thì lựa chọn học online vừa tiết kiệm được thời gian đi lại mà mình cũng chủ động sắp xếp được thời gian để học. Tiếng Anh học online hiệu quả mà, e khẳng định với chị đấy. Vì đứa e gái e luyện thi ielts ở Anh ngữ Enta, cũng luyện thi online mà chứng chỉ 7.5 đó chị. Pro nhỉ?    E cái khoản tiếng Anh này cũng gà mờ lắm! Sau nhất quyết e sẽ cho con học tiếng Anh từ sớm.


Nếu như em bạn luyện thi Ielts được 7.5 thì nền tảng cơ bản tiếng Anh của e bạn đã tốt rồi. Nên luyện thi mới đạt được kết quả cao như vậy.
Mình thì đang mất gốc tiếng Anh, nên mình phân vân không biết là học online thì có hiệu quả với 1 người mất gốc tiếng Anh như mình không ấy


----------



## thanhloan22 (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Bạn mất gốc tiếng Anh hoàn toàn có thể học lại được nhé! Bạn cứ học online đi, giờ nhiều trung tâm có học online mà. Kể mà ko có dịch, học xong bạn kết hợp với lên phố giao tiếp với người nước ngoài thì tiếng Anh lên nhanh lắm!    Kinh nghiệm của m đó.


----------



## nhoxquy03 (28 Tháng năm 2021)

duonghoang12 đã viết:


> Nếu như em bạn luyện thi Ielts được 7.5 thì nền tảng cơ bản tiếng Anh của e bạn đã tốt rồi. Nên luyện thi mới đạt được kết quả cao như vậy.
> Mình thì đang mất gốc tiếng Anh, nên mình phân vân không biết là học online thì có hiệu quả với 1 người mất gốc tiếng Anh như mình không ấy


Mình cũng học tiếng anh online ở Anh ngữ enta này năm ngoái, cũng đợt dịch mà giãn cách xã hội ấy. Đợt nghỉ dịch cũng rảnh nên tranh thủ học luôn. Mình thấy học online cũng đâu khác gì kiến thức ở trung tâm đâu. Giáo viên vẫn sẽ kèm bạn như vậy, vẫn kiểm tra bài và bắt buộc bạn phải chăm chỉ. Bạn còn phải làm vào đọc nhiều hơn ấy  Nên giờ mình tự tin giao tiếp lắm!


----------



## thuylinhphan12 (31 Tháng năm 2021)

thanhloan22 đã viết:


> Bạn mất gốc tiếng Anh hoàn toàn có thể học lại được nhé! Bạn cứ học online đi, giờ nhiều trung tâm có học online mà. Kể mà ko có dịch, học xong bạn kết hợp với lên phố giao tiếp với người nước ngoài thì tiếng Anh lên nhanh lắm!    Kinh nghiệm của m đó.


Bây giờ e thấy các trung tâm tiếng Anh có phương pháp dạy hay lắm! Dễ tiếp thu mà không bị nhàm chán. Nên buổi học thường sẽ rất sinh động. 
Học như vậy tiếp thu tiếng Anh mới dễ đúng không mn? 
Chứ như e ngày trước học tiếng Anh cứ nào tai trái thì ra tai phải.


----------



## Hermes No1 (31 Tháng năm 2021)

Có học trực tuyến thì tốt quá ấy chứ. E ngày trước muốn học online mà còn chẳng có lớp. Học online dù mình có ở xa thì mình vẫn lựa được trung tâm uy tín, chất lượng để học. Ở Sài Gòn muốn học trung tâm ở HN vẫn ok. Như vậy không phải thích hơn à. Việc của mình chỉ cần chọn địa chỉ uy tín và đăng kí học thôi


----------



## duonghoang12 (1 Tháng sáu 2021)

nhoxquy03 đã viết:


> Mình cũng học tiếng anh online ở Anh ngữ enta này năm ngoái, cũng đợt dịch mà giãn cách xã hội ấy. Đợt nghỉ dịch cũng rảnh nên tranh thủ học luôn. Mình thấy học online cũng đâu khác gì kiến thức ở trung tâm đâu. Giáo viên vẫn sẽ kèm bạn như vậy, vẫn kiểm tra bài và bắt buộc bạn phải chăm chỉ. Bạn còn phải làm vào đọc nhiều hơn ấy  Nên giờ mình tự tin giao tiếp lắm!


E chỉ sợ là e thì đã mất gốc tiếng Anh mà còn học online nữa sợ là hơi khó. Nhưng có chị chia sẻ như vậy thì e chắc cũng cân nhắc để học luôn. 
Vì đúng là đợt này dịch nên công việc của e cũng đang nhẹ. Thế chắc e đăng kí luôn 1 khóa của Anh ngữ Enta này chị nhỉ? Xong đợi họ xếp lớp rồi báo cho mình à? 
Hay là mình phải đến trung tâm để đăng kí?


----------



## nhoxquy03 (1 Tháng sáu 2021)

duonghoang12 đã viết:


> E chỉ sợ là e thì đã mất gốc tiếng Anh mà còn học online nữa sợ là hơi khó. Nhưng có chị chia sẻ như vậy thì e chắc cũng cân nhắc để học luôn.
> Vì đúng là đợt này dịch nên công việc của e cũng đang nhẹ. Thế chắc e đăng kí luôn 1 khóa của Anh ngữ Enta này chị nhỉ? Xong đợi họ xếp lớp rồi báo cho mình à?
> Hay là mình phải đến trung tâm để đăng kí?


Không biết đợt này thế nào. Chứ trước Anh ngữ Enta có cho học thử đó b. Bạn liên hệ đến số này nhé 0912987349, xem có học thử không? B học thử xem dạy thế nào. Nếu hợp thì mình c cần đăng kí thôi, xong mọi thứ bên này sẽ sắp xếp và báo lịch học cho b nhé!


----------



## lananh8xpub (14 Tháng tám 2021)

mình quan tâm ạ


----------



## tranghoa (26 Tháng tám 2021)

Tiếng anh giao tiếp online cũng ok đấy b ơi. Học bên trung tâm anh ngữ Pasal đấy, mình thấy bên đấy, dạy rất hiệu quả, có phương pháp độc quyền giúp nói tiếng anh trôi chảy, tự nhiên nhất, trong thời gian ngắn nhất có thể
Được học miễn phí 3 buổi thì phải, có cả test online miễn phí trên web nữa đó ạ
B thử tham khảo xem sao, Pasal cũng nổi tiếng nhiều năm nay rồi ấy


----------



## Giày Secondhand (14 Tháng mười hai 2021)

bạn nên học về phiên âm để có cách phát âm chuẩn nhất


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (12 Tháng năm 2022)

học trực tiếp đi thi còn trầy trật ra, học online dễ bị phân tâm lắm


----------



## Trà Myy (25 Tháng bảy 2022)

học giao tiếp thì online là như nào nhỉ


----------

